# Zhan Zhuang exercises - Wang Xiangzhai



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2012)

Zhan Zhuang exercises

Written by Wang Xiangzhai in late 1950s or early 1960s
Translated from Chinese by Andrzej Kalisz in 2004



> Zhan zhuang is a kind of ancient Chinese art of cultivating health. Already over 2000 years ago in Yellow Emperor Internal Classic it was said: "In ancient times great masters stood on earth, supporting heaven, controlling yin and yang, breathing with essence of qi, standing alone, guarding spirit, with body being a one. This way they achieved longevity".


----------



## oaktree (Apr 2, 2012)

Good stuff there. Some things to think about next time I practice.


----------



## mograph (Apr 2, 2012)

_"Mouth 	is slightly open, breath is natural. Practitioner doesn&#8217;t focus  on 	specific acupoints, there is no talk of heavenly orbits. Thanks 	to  this there are no side effects."_ We practice this way, so whatever happens, happens naturally. If you're talking qi flow, it goes where it wants ... naturally.


----------



## Domino (Jul 20, 2012)

Been looking into this last few months aswell as Spring Forest qigong.
http://www.springforestqigong.com/


----------



## East Winds (Jul 22, 2012)

There is an e-book available called "*Zhan Zhuang and the Search of Wu*" by *Yu Yong Nian* who was a student of Wang Xiang Zhai. It is available from China Martial Arts Ltd. and is probably the current definitive book on Zhan Zhuang. I had the fortune to work with Yu Yong Nian when he was brought to London by my teacher, Lam Kam Chuen.

Best wishes


----------



## mograph (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, East Winds -- I like Lam Kam Chuen's _Chi Kung_ books as an introduction to the Westerner. I'll check out Mr. Yu's book.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a poem by Wang Xiang Zhai that describes Zhan Zhuang in a nutshell.

_Internally alert, open, calm
Outwardly upright, extended, filled with spirit,
This is the foundation of stillness.
Add the hard and the soft, the powerful and the relaxed,
Motion and stillness, contraction and extension,
In the instant these converge, there is power.

Very best wishes
_


----------

